# 1986 Itasca 454



## Nonnytina@cs.com (Apr 25, 2003)

We have the ability to purchase but are interested in the mileage per gallon.


----------



## Gary B (Apr 25, 2003)

1986 Itasca 454

HI Nonnytina, figure anywhere from 5 to7 MPG if its a 30 + footer if 28' or less maybe 6 to 8.   :approve:


----------



## 4play (Aug 1, 2003)

1986 Itasca 454

My 26' Mobil Traveler got 7-12 depending on the airspeed   
 This was a 6.2 diesel, driving steady 55 it regularly got 11-12.
Driving 70-75 it got 7. Headwind matters, traffic matters & speed makes a large difference in economy with all that frontal area.
Get a good stereo & enjoy the ride


----------

